# Man fakes kidnapping to have a night out with the fellas



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, I can't imagine how bad your marriage has to be to fake your own kidnapping just for a few hours out. Pasted below from the New York Daily News

_A Texas man was arrested for staging his own kidnapping so he could get away from his wife and party with friends, police said. The wild ordeal unfolded after a pair of masked men burst into a Monte Alto home and snatched Rogelio Andaverde, 34, at gunpoint about 10:30 p.m. Tuesday, KRGV-TV reported.

His panicked wife called police, who launched a manhunt that lasted several hours until they became curious when they developed no leads.

“I looked at the guys and said, ‘Do you really believe this?’” Hidalgo County Sheriff Lupe Treviño told The Monitor.
“He’s just a regular Joe, no criminal history — anything. It’s just not right.”

Investigators got a call on Thursday morning that Andaverde had come back home unharmed. He waltzed into his home and told his wife that his captors just let him go.

But soon after the man was taken in for questioning, he admitted that he plotted the abduction so he could get away from home and revel with friends.

“Well, he’s going to party in jail now,” Treviño told the paper. “It’s humorous in a way, but also it’s very serious.”
He was charged with filing a false report, a misdemeanor, and was ordered held in lieu of $5,000 bond.

Treviño said deputies are still looking for the men who posed as kidnappers, who also face charges.
_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

That's pretty funny and the gum shoes only need to look as far as who hubby was out partying with to catch the masked men. 

This guy and his fiends are losers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He was 'kidnapped' on Tuesday and did not return home until Thursday.

So he, a married man, wanted to spend two days and two nights partying with the guys. Now who knows what that meant... too much drinking, other women?

He is the one who committed a crime here. He is the one who wanted to spend two days/nights partying without his wife. So why jump to the conclusion that there is something wrong with the wife.



.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=wher...=us&ei=m6pRUvj4D43I9gSOvoCgCg&ved=0CCkQ8gEwAA

Check out where this is. Near Matamoros ( one hour drive ). Also not that far from South Padre ( one hour and twenty minutes ). Both these places have meaning for folks who live in Texas. One much more sinister than the other. Also no doubt there is a cultural influence here. Possible drug involvement as well. But people really being kidnapped down that way would be taken seriously.

More to this story than meets the eye folks.

The only assumption I can make about the wife is that she married a loser.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

1987, Date with an Angel opened with a very similar scene. Phoebe Cates was beautiful and hysterical. Angel was a French actress, also very pretty. The guys that pulled their friend away for a bachelor party by staging a kidnapping, much like these guys ... pretty dumb, and remarkably unfunny.

Screaming through a date with an angel - YouTube


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

And another loser:- Man stages own kidnapping to avoid girlfriend's wrath - Fun News - Digital Spy

And another:- http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/fun/new...club-fakes-robbery-to-avoid-telling-wife.html


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> And another loser:- Man stages own kidnapping to avoid girlfriend's wrath - Fun News - Digital Spy
> 
> And another:- Man spends $1,000 at strip club, fakes robbery to avoid telling wife - Fun News - Digital Spy


 Wow, another "Texas" guy Jesus ( his name, I am not exclaiming ). And a guy from Brooklyn ( Rahmell ). Any Bobs?

Any women who have claimed to have been car jacked? Some women can just say they are with a sick friend and get away with it. I think women know not to invoke such wild stories as there are so many others they can plausibly go for. I guess these guys felt they needed something more dramatic. Not really smart guys. Sounds like the Hangover series. I bet the robbery thing comes up very often over the strip club stuff. Many strip clubs scam the guys with huge fees. Not condoning the guys FWIW. But baddabing 500 - 1000 can happen quickly. Idiots. I have heard stories about collegaues who dropped serious money at strip clubs.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> He was 'kidnapped' on Tuesday and did not return home until Thursday.
> 
> So he, a married man, wanted to spend two days and two nights partying with the guys. Now who knows what that meant... too much drinking, other women?
> 
> ...


Of course I don't think there is anything wrong with the wife. I sometimes make posts to add some levity to TAM while also facilitating good discussion on relationship issues. I honestly think the board needs it. Lots of misery on here. One example of this was my twerking post. Of course there are those that want to make everything serious, but that wasn't my intent here. The article gave me a chuckle so I thought I'd share it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I find it interesting how these men fear their woman's wrath so much.

Yet for me whenever I was given the silent treatment I deliberately enraged my wife to claw at me. Meh, maybe I'm just another fked up breed.


----------

